# WHERE IS MY EXPANSION VALVE?



## 66bluefb (Dec 16, 2005)

Can someone tell me where my expansion valve is located on my 92 stanza please? Thanks,Tony


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

it is under the dash on the passer side in the cooling box follow the A/C lines to the fire wall and that is the cooling box. it is a bit** to get out of the car have fun


----------

